# Haneling?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone know abou how long you have to wait befor handeling a baby pigeon, and how many days the baby will learn to eat on its own.....how long can you keep a week old baby pigeon away from a parent?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A week old baby is too young for you to be handling, and shouldn't be taken away from the parents except to clean the nest box or bowl. They will be weaned about a month old. If the parents are friendly, you can offer treats at the nest box, and the baby will get used to you that way. If not, then handle them for short periods at a couple of weeks old.


----------

